# Morning prayer....



## GeauxLSU (Sep 12, 2004)

Pretty sure this has been posted before but since tomorrow is Monday (work) and I was fortunate to be in the woods yesterday, I think I'm going to have to recite this tomorrow.
*"Dear Lord,
So far I've done all right today. I haven't gossiped, lost my temper, been greedy, grumpy, nasty, selfish, or over-indulgent. But in a few minutes I'm going to get out of bed and then I'm going to need a lot of help!"*  
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## hpurvis (Sep 12, 2004)

Thats good and true.


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 12, 2004)

To that I say, Amen.


----------



## HuntinTom (Sep 15, 2004)

*Well Phil...*

It's 5:45 a.m. on wednesday, and I needed that prayer today as well  --


----------

